# Touching baby mule's ears!



## wendyluvsminis (May 18, 2009)

Hi there,

My mule baby is now 2 weeks old and I can touch him all over--except his ears. He gets really upset and tries to get away and rear, etc. He's doing pretty well wearing a halter and leading and picking up his feet, but just doesn't want his ears touched. I am being gentle and not grabbing his ears, lightly stroking them. Any advice from the "pros" would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 18, 2009)

I'm not a pro, and I only have my donkeys. However I do remember when my two were babies, they really didn't want their ears bothered much. Now they love it when I rub their ears! Maybe it's just something that takes time ~ sounds like he's doing a lot already!




I'm impressed! (Hint: Picture update would be greatly enjoyed/appreciated



)


----------



## minimule (May 19, 2009)

Each one here has been a little different. Some like it right away and others it takes time to "love" it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 19, 2009)

Mine usually take a little bit of time to "enjoy" there ears being touched too, but eventually they learn to love it and will stand there 4-ever. Sounds like your little guy is coming along really good for you.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (May 21, 2009)

He is getting more and more friendly! Sometimes he lets my husband stroke his ears. Sounds like I just shouldn't worry about it! Thanks for all the advice! Bean is growing like a weed! I think he is going to catch up to my 2 month mini-horse filly and he's only 2 weeks old! I will take more pictures today of the little mini-play-group!Wendy


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Jun 9, 2009)

My mini-donk really doesn't like his ears messed with much. He will duck and swerve his head when you pet them. However, I think he has found his favorite spot....he is a......butt man! He loves to be petted and rubbed all over (except the ears) and (get this) LOVES to be SPANKED! You can almost hear him saying Oh Yeah...Harder...HARDER! When you stop spanking him, he follows and places his butt on your leg for more. LOL That's him in the avatar.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jun 17, 2009)

That is so funny! Loves to be spanked! Bean and his mother have gone off to be re-bred. Trying to get a matching "Sprout". The darn mare was in heat when she got into the trailer and after the big 10 minute ride, decided she isn't in heat and hasn't wanted to have anything to do with the Jack! It's been 22 days! I don't know if she isn't showing signs of heat, because she has a baby beside her? She was very willing last year. Bean has been gone from here for 1/2 of his little life and I miss him sooo much! He is going to be in a miniature horse exhibition the end of August--as a surprise guest and showing another use for miniature horses--maybe the best one--to produce mules!!!!


----------

